# Which MPV - C4 Picasso or S-Max



## JohnnieKippe (5 Feb 2008)

Thinking of buying an MPV. Doing a test drive of the Citroen C4 Picasso and S-max at the weekend. Anybody got any recommendations ?


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

The S=Max will hold its value better. I'm not a fan of French cars, great designs they just can't make them very well. On the other hand I am a fan of Fords so  could be biased.


----------



## lissard (5 Feb 2008)

We have an S-MAX and it's a great car - drives like a hot hatch which is pretty remarkable for something so big. My own car is a Focus and my wife refuses to drive it as she likes the S-MAX that much. The C4 is a very nice design- unfortunately most reviews I've read said it drives pretty poorly. Haven't driven it myself so I can't back that one up. However when you're test driving try a few roundabouts at speed and you ought to see the difference in the cars pretty quickly.


----------



## tosullivan (5 Feb 2008)

you'd have to go with the S-Max as an all-rounder.  Pity the C4 has gotten poor reviews as I think its the best looking mpv out there


----------



## CrazyWater (6 Feb 2008)

S-Max and I'd be surprised if you dont agree after your test drive. Plus as the others said the S-Max will hold its value better. 1.8 TCDi 125ps is a super drive and not so bad on the old tax and insurance. I have the six speed gear box and love it.


----------



## REMFAN (6 Feb 2008)

S-Max - It's not overly exciting and resale won't be great, but it's the better buy than the C4.


----------



## efm (6 Feb 2008)

Will the S-Max fit 2 baby seats and a booster in the second row of seats (ie leaving the rearmost seats down)?  We need to change our car and it looks like I'll have to go for the dreaded MPV :-(


----------



## westside (6 Feb 2008)

without any difficulty. the s-max has 3 full size seats in the rear. Each seat also sides back and forward. have a look at parkers.co.uk it has lots of interior photos
[broken link removed]


----------



## efm (6 Feb 2008)

westside said:


> without any difficulty. the s-max has 3 full size seats in the rear. Each seat also sides back and forward. have a look at parkers.co.uk it has lots of interior photos
> [broken link removed]


 
Cheers westside!


----------



## tosullivan (6 Feb 2008)

REMFAN said:


> S-Max - It's not overly exciting and resale won't be great, but it's the better buy than the C4.


No MPV is exciting, but they serve a purpose



efm said:


> Will the S-Max fit 2 baby seats and a booster in the second row of seats (ie leaving the rearmost seats down)? We need to change our car and it looks like I'll have to go for the dreaded MPV :-(


I would say it would easily fit what you want

My wifes Verso has 2 boosters in the back, one at each window and an adult can sit comfortably in the middle.  All 3 seats move independently of each other for slide and tilt so I would imagine the SMax to be the same if not better


----------



## CrazyWater (6 Feb 2008)

efm said:


> Will the S-Max fit 2 baby seats and a booster in the second row of seats (ie leaving the rearmost seats down)?  We need to change our car and it looks like I'll have to go for the dreaded MPV :-(



This is our SOP (standard operating procedure). No problem, loads of space with enough room in the back for half the house.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the replies folks. I decided to go with the Citroen in the end. I preferred it to the s-max and the zafira. Anyone looking for a 7 seater should take advantage of the citroen 24 hour test drive. As far as I can see it is also getting very good reviews online, e.g What Car [broken link removed]
gives it the best MPV accolade (s-max comes 2nd).
Picking it up friday. can't wait!


----------



## CrazyWater (13 Feb 2008)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 Feb 2008)

JohnnieKippe said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks. I decided to go with the Citroen in the end.



That seems a very brave or strong-minded decision when it is made in spite of all contrary advice, or does it suggest "why ask a question if you're going to ignore all the answers anyway?" However, I also wish you good luck with your choice.


----------



## lissard (13 Feb 2008)

Who cares what everyone says if your own experience shows otherwise. Anyhow best of luck with your purchase - hope it goes well for you.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> That seems a very brave or strong-minded decision when it is made in spite of all contrary advice, or does it suggest "why ask a question if you're going to ignore all the answers anyway?" However, I also wish you good luck with your choice.



Any time I'm going to spend 30K on a car, I'm going to do a lot of research. That includes AskAboutMoney , other online reviews and of course real life test drives. Many of the replies I got here were the 'We have an S-max and it's great' type and I'm sure it is, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily 'better' that the C4. Some of the online reviews and tests rated the C4 as a better buy than the S-max ( and more reliable in some of the reliability charts). At the end of the day it comes down to personal preference and I just preferred the C4 (particularly the interior , drive and cost). All advice is always welcome of course.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

lissard said:


> Who cares what everyone says if your own experience shows otherwise. Anyhow best of luck with your purchase - hope it goes well for you.


Thanks lissard, and by the way, I took your advice and lashed it around a few roundabouts at speed. seemed fine. cheers.


----------



## CrazyWater (14 Feb 2008)

JohnnieKippe said:


> Any time I'm going to spend 30K on a car, I'm going to do a lot of research. That includes AskAboutMoney , other online reviews and of course real life test drives. Many of the replies I got here were the 'We have an S-max and it's great' type and I'm sure it is, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily 'better' that the C4. Some of the online reviews and tests rated the C4 as a better buy than the S-max ( and more reliable in some of the reliability charts). At the end of the day it comes down to personal preference and I just preferred the C4 (particularly the interior , drive and cost). All advice is always welcome of course.



I agree with you there is no harm in getting the opinion of others and then making up you mind based on your own need, preferences and the advice that you have. Better has both a personal and technical definition. Anyway as I said best of luck with it.


----------



## bacchus (15 Feb 2008)

tosullivan said:


> My wifes Verso has 2 boosters in the back, one at each window and an adult can sit comfortably in the middle.


 
Only a size 0 can sit comfortably. For the rest of us, it is a very tight squeeze to fit from my experience.


----------



## RS2K (15 Feb 2008)

JohnnieKippe said:


> Any time I'm going to spend 30K on a car, I'm going to do a lot of research.



Quite rightly too. Best of luck with your purchase.

I saw a new C4 Picasso the other day and thought it looked well.


----------



## daves (15 Feb 2008)

The S-max was on top gear last night and they were giving it the thumbs up!


----------



## Seagull (15 Feb 2008)

Was that a rerun of an old program. They had a review some years back where they were comparing it to a zafira.


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2008)

Seagull said:


> Was that a rerun of an old program. They had a review some years back where they were comparing it to a zafira.



A damp cardboard box mounted on an old pram is better than a Zafira. Not much of a test.


----------



## oopsbuddy (15 Feb 2008)

I'm definitely big enough and ugly enough to apologise for the tone of the second half of my earlier message; it reads far worse than was intended, so I apologise. I also agree wholeheartedly with doing the widest possible research, it just seemed odd that every single comment up to that point seemed in favour of the Ford, but good for you, you made your own decision anyway. I assume that you also got lots of positives on the Citroen elsewhere. As I also said, I wish you the very best with your purchase.


----------



## CrazyWater (15 Feb 2008)

Fair play oopsbuddy


----------



## daves (15 Feb 2008)

Seagull said:


> Was that a rerun of an old program. They had a review some years back where they were comparing it to a zafira.


 
I believe it was.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (15 Feb 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> I'm definitely big enough and ugly enough to apologise for the tone of the second half of my earlier message; it reads far worse than was intended, so I apologise. I also agree wholeheartedly with doing the widest possible research, it just seemed odd that every single comment up to that point seemed in favour of the Ford, but good for you, you made your own decision anyway. I assume that you also got lots of positives on the Citroen elsewhere. As I also said, I wish you the very best with your purchase.



Cheers oopsbuddy and everybody else that wished me luck and gave advice. Sorry I  didn't reply earlier , but when I arrived home yesterday with said Citroen, the missus water had broke so it's been a hectic few days. Mama and baba now doing fine.


----------



## RS2K (16 Feb 2008)

Great news


----------



## bacchus (16 Feb 2008)

JohnnieKippe said:


> but when I arrived home yesterday with said Citroen, the missus water had broke so it's been a hectic few days.



Hope not in your new car..  Congratulations to all.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (16 Feb 2008)

bacchus said:


> Hope not in your new car



No at home, but if I had got home 10 mins earlier it would of happened in the car. yikes !


----------



## CrazyWater (16 Feb 2008)

Congrats again.


----------



## Purple (16 Feb 2008)

Crongrats to you and your other half and best of luck with the car.


----------

